# DIY external filter



## Themuleous (11 Nov 2009)

Anyone tried/made a DIY external filter?  

It would seem pretty straight forward using a lockable food storage container like this and a powerhead (which makes getting decent flow easier).

http://www.cookshop.uk.com/prod_img/1369_1_large.jpg

The tricky bit I can see is getting a seal around the tubing connectors, I think sumps on marine tanks have something like this for holes they cut into the glass, I'm just not sure what I'm looking for?  

Any tips?

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (11 Nov 2009)

I can't find the post but I did find some info on doing this, with a small cheap 300lph power head (cheap ebay job).  I didn't get around to trying it out though   I did have a link somewhere...


----------



## samc (11 Nov 2009)

i have made a small one with a lunch box which was working well when i tested it. i have not used it on a tank yet though


----------



## vauxhallmark (11 Nov 2009)

The plumbing fittings used to put pipes through tank's glass sides are called bulkheads.

Mark


----------



## Themuleous (11 Nov 2009)

vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> The plumbing fittings used to put pipes through tank's glass sides are called bulkheads.
> 
> Mark



Perfect, thanks Mark  I knew there was a name for them!

Sam


----------



## a1Matt (11 Nov 2009)

Sam, I know I am going off on a tangent here...

If I was DIY'ing a filter I'd be inclined to go for a sump with bulkheads in and out of the tank.  You get a larger area for biological filtration and could play about with tubing lengths\pump ratings\head heights\flow accelerators to get the exact amount of flow you want. (flow like Ed describes here: viewtopic.php?f=10&t=3012&p=32891&hilit=+diy+filter+#p32891 )

Not because I think it is better than an external but just because it would be more fun to DIY    

back on topic...

'loc-line' do a range of modular hosing and connectors.  Might be useful to you.


----------



## Themuleous (11 Nov 2009)

So there do, cheers Matt


----------

